# Release 17 xtraction release date



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

I would like to clear a few things up as to when the release 17 silver screens are being released, the first part of november is the release date for the xtraction release 17 silver screen and more then likely the release 16 50th anniversary of mustang and the hemi 6 car xtraction set. This info was just past down to me from aw. Presales for the one or both sets will be out next month if interested.

Thanks again,
richard
wheelz63


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*sell sheet*

here are the silver screens due out november, and what movie they came from. take a look


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you put me in Richard for a set?


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

" Racing Across the Silver Screen " , and chosen not for their significance as movie cars but due to the fact there are millions of stock bodies on hand; only requiring a simple paint job and decals. Instead of putting in some effort and money and releasing some " REAL " Silver Screen cars such as the Munster Coach, Dragula, Milner's 32 Deuce Coupe, the California Kid's 34 custom Ford Coupe, etc., etc, etc. It's oh so easy to release the same cars; over and over again. I wonder which Semi AW will choose to pull the tankers on Racing Rigs Release 8 ? Mack ? White ?; or just maybe we'll get lucky and we'll see GM. or KW. Only time will tell; I can't wait to find out. It like waiting for Christmas to arrive so you can open your presents.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Yet another fart in the elevator by the board's belligerent buzzkill...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

A/GS said:


> " Racing Across the Silver Screen " , and chosen not for their significance as movie cars but due to the fact there are millions of stock bodies on hand; only requiring a simple paint job and decals. Instead of putting in some effort and money and releasing some " REAL " Silver Screen cars such as the Munster Coach, Dragula, Milner's 32 Deuce Coupe, the California Kid's 34 custom Ford Coupe, etc., etc, etc. It's oh so easy to release the same cars; over and over again. I wonder which Semi AW will choose to pull the tankers on Racing Rigs Release 8 ? Mack ? White ?; or just maybe we'll get lucky and we'll see GM. or KW. Only time will tell; I can't wait to find out. It like waiting for Christmas to arrive so you can open your presents.


 Tell it like it is, brother! That about sums it up.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> Yet another fart in the elevator by the board's belligerent buzzkill...


The fact is sometimes you just can't hold it back; and it has to come out. " belligerent buzzkill " I like it. I think I'll use it.... Thanks.


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

A/GS said:


> " Racing Across the Silver Screen " , and chosen not for their significance as movie cars but due to the fact there are millions of stock bodies on hand; only requiring a simple paint job and decals. Instead of putting in some effort and money and releasing some " REAL " Silver Screen cars such as the Munster Coach, Dragula, Milner's 32 Deuce Coupe, the California Kid's 34 custom Ford Coupe, etc., etc, etc. It's oh so easy to release the same cars; over and over again. I wonder which Semi AW will choose to pull the tankers on Racing Rigs Release 8 ? Mack ? White ?; or just maybe we'll get lucky and we'll see GM. or KW. Only time will tell; I can't wait to find out. It like waiting for Christmas to arrive so you can open your presents.


Totally agree


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

A/GS said:


> " Racing Across the Silver Screen " , and chosen not for their significance as movie cars but due to the fact there are millions of stock bodies on hand; only requiring a simple paint job and decals. Instead of putting in some effort and money and releasing some " REAL " Silver Screen cars such as the Munster Coach, Dragula, Milner's 32 Deuce Coupe, the California Kid's 34 custom Ford Coupe, etc., etc, etc. It's oh so easy to release the same cars; over and over again. I wonder which Semi AW will choose to pull the tankers on Racing Rigs Release 8 ? Mack ? White ?; or just maybe we'll get lucky and we'll see GM. or KW. Only time will tell; I can't wait to find out. It like waiting for Christmas to arrive so you can open your presents.


I have to say I agree with that. 

Dave


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

A/GS said:


> " Racing Across the Silver Screen " , and chosen not for their significance as movie cars but due to the fact there are millions of stock bodies on hand; only requiring a simple paint job and decals. Instead of putting in some effort and money and releasing some " REAL " Silver Screen cars such as the Munster Coach, Dragula, Milner's 32 Deuce Coupe, the California Kid's 34 custom Ford Coupe, etc., etc, etc. It's oh so easy to release the same cars; over and over again. I wonder which Semi AW will choose to pull the tankers on Racing Rigs Release 8 ? Mack ? White ?; or just maybe we'll get lucky and we'll see GM. or KW. Only time will tell; I can't wait to find out. It like waiting for Christmas to arrive so you can open your presents.


I agree with this too! EVERYONE KNOWS IT'S TRUE. So let's have a big ol' fart-filled pity party!! :wave: :hat: :tongue:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

The ghost busters police car is a major stretch , but the vanishing point challenger and dirty mary charger are cool to see , I might have to buy the charger just to crash into my model.train


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Buzzkill? I cant even keep the dumb things lit.

THIS JUST OUT! Release 18 will include: The 61 Volks Beetle thats always cruising the LA background in Perry Mason and Barney Fifes Ford with the steering wheel that falls off.

Coming soon, 

... the bamboo Taxi from Gilligan's Island
... the ox cart from Conan the Barbarian
... Beaver Cleavers soap box derby racer


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

TK Solver said:


> I agree with this too! EVERYONE KNOWS IT'S TRUE. So let's have a big ol' fart-filled pity party!! :wave: :hat: :tongue:


I can agree about a big ol' fart-filled party; it's good to release the pressures of the daily grind. But who's the pity for ? Surely you can't be implying it's MOI ??? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

:thumbsup:


Bill Hall said:


> Buzzkill? I cant even keep the dumb things lit.
> 
> THIS JUST OUT! Release 18 will include: The 61 Volks Beetle thats always cruising the LA background in Perry Mason and Barney Fifes Ford with the steering wheel that falls off.
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

GREAT NEWS BILL ! AT LAST AN AW SILVER SCREEN RELEASE WORTHY OF A PURCHASE !!! I SHALL LOOK FORWARD TO RELEASE 18 ! :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Bill Hall said:


> Buzzkill? I cant even keep the dumb things lit.
> 
> THIS JUST OUT! Release 18 will include: The 61 Volks Beetle thats always cruising the LA background in Perry Mason and Barney Fifes Ford with the steering wheel that falls off.
> 
> ...


The COMING SOON release is even better !!! A/GS / Terry :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

You left out "My Mother The Car" (1928 Porter)...A real crowd pleaser!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Piz said:


> The ghost busters police car is a major stretch , but the vanishing point challenger and dirty mary charger are cool to see , I might have to buy the charger just to crash into my model.train


the vanishing point car's hood is wrong (airscoop) & has been done as a reg. release (I have 1, sanded the hood wart down 2 somewhat accurate )..
Dirty Mary, Crazy Larry w/ released as J/L pushback chassis (got 1)....
BUT, I didn't realize it w/ a D.M./C.L. until the release news came out...
still need 2 get a Ghost-Busters NON-Slimed version.... anyone got 1 fer $$??
please PM me....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Bubba, the X-Traction Challenger hood/Scoop IS correct for the Vanishing Point Challenger. It's the T-JET Challenger Hood that has the wrong scoop for VP.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Bubba, the X-Traction Challenger hood/Scoop IS correct for the Vanishing Point Challenger. It's the T-JET Challenger Hood that has the wrong scoop for VP.


I stand corrected...mine is the T-jet version ...sry :drunk::freak:

need 2 get those 2 then :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

